# كورس تعليمي : ISO/IEC 20000 Foundation Complete Certification Kit - Study Guide Book



## zidaan (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ISO/IEC 20000 Foundation Complete Certification Kit - Study Guide Book and Online Course







*Ivanka Menken, Gerard Blokdijk "ISO/IEC 20000 Foundation Complete Certification Kit - Study Guide Book and Online Course"*
Emereo Pty Ltd | English | 2008-10-14 | ISBN: 1921523700 | 136 pages | PDF | 2 MB


As the industry standard in terms of Process, Service and Lifecycle Management for IT, the ISO/IEC 20000 Foundation exam is the most popular entry-level certification, particularly for individuals switching from another career to IT. 

ISO/IEC 20000 is the international, independent standard for quality in IT Service Management. A standard that enables organizations to prove the quality of IT Services to clients, and to build and maintain an IT Service Management System that meets the international ISO/IEC 20000 quality requirements. This delivers a significant competitive advantage, since clients demand high quality of IT Services. These organizations need IT-professionals who are certified for ISO/IEC 20000. 

This kit prepares you for the certification exam by offering valuable information on the ITIL and ISO/IEC 20000 Framework, ISO/IEC 20000 Certification and IT Service Management. 

This Kit contains the book and online course access that provides everything you need to prepare for the ISO/IEC 20000 Foundation Certification Exam, including in-depth coverage of all exam objectives, scenarios to easily demonstrate the processes in action, and practice exam questions for that last minute test preparation. 

This Study Guide and Online Course access provides complete, in-depth coverage of all exam objectives for the ISO/IEC 20000 Foundation exam in a systematic approach, so you can be confident you're getting the instruction you need. 

* Real-world scenarios put what you've learned in the context of service solutions. 

* Thought provoking questions to challenge your thinking and understanding. 

* Exam Essentials in each chapter helps you zero in on what you need to know. 

* Includes practice exam questions. 

* A Real World Guide to ISO/IEC 20000 Skills. 

* Key information and real world examples organized around the actual day-to-day tasks and challenges you'll face in the field of IT Service Management.

* Practice what you've learned with challenging ISO/IEC 20000 Foundation exam style questions.

Based on specific exam objectives - use this as a lab manual for certification preparation.

links

http://uploading.com/files/fae93e52/1921523700.rar/

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/q3fiju609

or

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V4UGUEME​


----------

